# Pavlova with pineapple and a butterscotch sauce



## Ishbel (Jun 20, 2005)

*Pavlova*
4 large egg whites
280g caster sugar
1tbsp cornflour
1tsp white wine vinegar
1tsp vanilla essence

*Sauce*
100g butter
200g light soft brown sugar
2tbsp golden syrup
5tbsp double cream
1 medium sized fresh pineapple, peeled, cored and sliced into pieces
300ml whipping cream, whipped
Preheat oven to 180°C, gas mark 4. Beat the egg whites, adding the sugar gradually until thick and glossy. Mix the cornflour, vinegar and vanilla essence together then add to the egg white mixture and continue beating for a further 2-3 minutes.
Line a baking tray with well-oiled greaseproof paper. Spread the egg white mixture making a deep 20cm circle on the paper. I hollow out a little 'dip' in the middle, which helps when you fill the cooked meringue.
Place in the oven and reduce temperature to 140°C, gas mark 1, for 1 hour. Turn off the oven, open the door slightly and leave the pavlova to cool in the oven.

To make the butterscotch sauce, melt 85g butter, add the brown sugar and cook gently with the golden syrup until the sugar dissolves. Stir in the cream and just bring to the boil and remove from the heat.
Fry the pineapple pieces in the remaining butter for 2 minutes each side. Gently mix in half of the butterscotch sauce then leave to cool.Spread the whipped cream over the top of the pavlova and arrange the pineapple on top. Drizzle the remaining sauce over the top and serve.


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 20, 2005)

Thank you, Ishbel!  I've been looking for a new pavlova recipe and this definitely is it!!!


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 20, 2005)

'Cooking' the pineapple really does make a nice change - and the buttescotch sauce adds a little interest too.  I get tired of the 'same old' pavlova recipes with kiwi, passionfruit, rapsberry toppings.


----------



## Alix (Jun 20, 2005)

OK, believe it or not, I have never really thought about what pavlova is. I am guessing it is sort of a baked meringuey type thing? With fruit and sauce? It sounds pretty tasty. 

This looks easy. Having never made one...am I going to need some pointers on making it? Or will I be able to wing it? I am usually pretty handy. This isn't like a souffle is it? Where  the slightest bang and I have a pancake?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 20, 2005)

You are right ALIX it can also be be made with fresh berries etc fruit and whipped cream.All I know its really popular in Australia and is named after a famous russian ballerina.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 20, 2005)

Another idea is to make merinques in individual servings rather than the whole thing.Makes a nice presentation that way, as a whole pavlova can get kinda messy when you cut into it.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 21, 2005)

The secret with pavlovas is that the meringue should be a little 'chewy' - not like those commercial meringues which shatter when you try to get a knife through them!  That's why the recipe has vinegar as an ingredient.

Every Aussie believes their family has the only true, original pavlova recipe.  (My sister, included!)  

You scoop a 'dip' in the middle of the meringue before baking, Alix - and that's where you put the cream and fruits.  I'll amend my recipe to include the above instruction.


----------



## Alix (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks jp and Ishbel. So...if I wanted to try out jp's idea of doing them in muffin tins for my party on Saturday...how would I adjust the cooking time? Should I just wait til they "look" done?

Maybe I shouldn't adjust it? How many did you say this would serve? I have 35 coming, only 15 adults though. The kids will want something else I imagine.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 21, 2005)

My recipe amounts make enough for 6-8 portions - UK sized ones!


----------



## Alix (Jun 21, 2005)

OK, are those BIG portions?


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 22, 2005)

No, sorry!  Much smaller than any portion of dessert that I've ever been served when I've visited the USA!!    I think UK portions are more of what you might term 'an elegant sufficiency'  - or Less is more?


----------



## Alix (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL! Sounds like Canadian desserts! I think it will be fine!


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 22, 2005)

Hahhaaaa


----------

